# Artec freeze 7 pro and my OC stats



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, could someone give their opinion on this.

I took CPU to 3046 MHz at 1.312 volts and 1300v FSB which was abit less than auto was going over 80c full load on 1.45, I read that 70c on full load is highest it should be. 
I didn't find the minimum stable voltage so could try and lower 1.31 but I'd rather it super stable than cool within reason.

The temperature is 53 degrees idle fan runs at 1740 RPM which seems to give abit of a nasty squeek even though the fan is 2 months old, case has really good air flow too so maybe 1 of the pins isn't in tight enough in, do you think has to be true?

DRAM freq is 400mhz and CPU 338 which is FSBRAM 11:13 (wasn't sure if I should go for 1:1 by underclocking ram) lat is 5:5:5:18

Graphics card is 621/1458/2000 and 63 degrees idle.

Prime95 for 5 hours and all other tests came out fine.

Would be good to get your opinion, thank you.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

All of your temps are way out of whack. Even though your computer is stable it will not survive long with temps like that. Idle you should be in the 30's. Load should never exceed 60c for 24/7 use. The gpu idle should be in the 40's with load temps in the 50-60's. I would suggest a different cpu cooler if this one is proving to be ineffective.

A pc is different from other things. It is either stable or its not. If its stable at say 1.256 increasing it will not make it any more stable because its already stable. Your just going to fry the chip with those higher temps that are created.


----------



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for reply... Guess it's new cpu cooler time.

Also just to let you know my video card is at a perfectly normal temperature, these 8800gtx's don't go much below 60 degrees idle.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

dkg_ said:


> Thanks for reply... Guess it's new cpu cooler time.
> 
> Also just to let you know my video card is at a perfectly normal temperature, these 8800gtx's don't go much below 60 degrees idle.


And thats why they only last a few years. An aftermarket cooler for the gpu will knock it down into the 40's unless you have the G80 version, then your just screwed. That gpu will also contribute to your overall case temps.


----------



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

I heard since the maximum temperature is much higher on this card it's life span is fine, eg. mines 70 degrees below max temp(130) and the cards that idle at 45 shut down at 105, that's running 10 degrees nearer to max than mine  Don't know if this theory is true but 
I've whacked this card for 4 years pretty much all day every day though.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

dkg_ said:


> I heard since the maximum temperature is much higher on this card it's life span is fine, eg. mines 70 degrees below max temp(130) and the cards that idle at 45 shut down at 105, that's running 10 degrees nearer to max than mine  Don't know if this theory is true but
> I've whacked this card for 4 years pretty much all day every day though.


They are troopers don't get me wrong but it really needs some attention if you want a good OC with the cpu. Every component plays an important roll an one thats pumping out 60c temps at idle needs taken care of.

Make sense?


----------



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Put another £10 CPU cooler and lowered my cpu volts to 1.29 and FSB to 1.2v and get 42 idle and 56 degrees with 12 mins of Orthos. Was about 45 degrees in crysis. Dunno if it was the volts or a fault with the old cooler but nvm. thanks for advice


----------

